# Target curve filter fine tuning advice



## orthikon (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello everyone. I've been getting the hang of REW and would like to get some critiques regarding my before and after EQ curves.

My concern is the very narrow (0.200 BW OCT) 9db gain at 55hz to treat that null. Is that okay?

I also have a very narrow and deep null at 270 hz, could this be an SBIR?

I also lowered the 400-800 peak and lowered the 1K and up region as my 801N are quite bright for certain records. Any general advice on EQing bright speakers?

Below are my graphs for 20-300 unsmoothed and 1/6 octave full range. I have attached my EQ files as well.

I am using a Behringer DEQ2496.

TIA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

orthikon said:


> My concern is the very narrow (0.200 BW OCT) 9db gain at 55hz to treat that null. Is that okay?


The rule of thumb is that nulls can’t be equalized. However, not all depressions in response are nulls. The way to tell is if equalizing removes them. You can see in your case that the depression is still there after equalization, so you have a null. So, you can remove that filter because it is accomplishing nothing.




> I also have a very narrow and deep null at 270 hz, could this be an SBIR?


What is an SBIR?




> I also lowered the 400-800 peak and lowered the 1K and up region as my 801N are quite bright for certain records. Any general advice on EQing bright speakers?


 Lower the area above 2 kHz some more. The treble tone control on your receiver will do the trick. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## orthikon (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Wayne,

Thanks for the reply, I am reading your posts on target curves ad equaliations. 

The 55hz wasn't a null since I was able to correct it. 

SBIR is Speaker Boundary Interference Response and I am still reading more after it. 

Attached are two actual measurements, one with EQ bypassed.


----------

